# Jio Giga Fiber, Giga TV from August 15 th



## meetdilip (Jul 5, 2018)

4K streaming is promised through Giga Fiber 1Gbps Giga TV set top box and voice activated remote. It say that Indian languages can be used for voice commands

First in 1,100 cities,  along with voice over WiFi which allow video conferencing between TVs, tablets and phones.

Anyone knows which all cities ? They said registration through MyJio app

Any mention about the price ?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 6, 2018)

Is there an official site for Jio fiber? Seeing lots of fake websites sucessfully getting ad revenue.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 7, 2018)

No idea.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 8, 2018)

JiO has confirmed all the info. (JiO Giga Fiber,etc,)to be on 15th of August .
We may be able to register also.
But I apprehend,that initially there will be a steep price tag on installation charges.
Though monthly rental would be much cheaper.


----------



## chetansha (Jul 8, 2018)

I have jio fibre at home, installed 6 mth back. Paid them 4500/- refundable deposit . 0 monthly charges till date. Don't know how much they will charge now.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2018)

cheransha said:


> I have jio fibre at home, installed 6 mth back. Paid them 4500/- refundable deposit . 0 monthly charges till date. Don't know how much they will charge now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


What's the bandwidth? And which router come set top box are they using?

Just disconnected my 10 year old SHITtel broadband connection. Pathetic customer support.


----------



## chetansha (Jul 8, 2018)

This is what they have given to me . speed 40 to 100 mbps.  Waiting for tv set top box now.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180708/4ef00f721993d3c602d7c41c42e9c243.jpg

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Jul 8, 2018)

Whan this thing available in Eastern Part of India i,e Kolkata?


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 8, 2018)

Router and set top box are going to cost a good amount of money. They might give some refund of it through monthly charges. Just my guess.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 8, 2018)

dissel said:


> Whan this thing available in Eastern Part of India i,e Kolkata?


Most likely from 15th August onwards...





@cheransha ,you are not getting the promised speed of 1Gbps!!!
Even my Alliance Broadband connection is providing 80Mbps speeds onto my PRIME+ Plan.
So,what is the use???????????????????


----------



## chetansha (Jul 8, 2018)

It is up to 1gbps na ? And what the hell man, what does one do with that kinda speed .
What I get is decent for 4 member at home and torrent downloading.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 8, 2018)

cheransha said:


> It is up to 1gbps na ? And what the hell man, what does one do with that kinda speed .
> What I get is decent for 4 member at home and torrent downloading.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


If you are satisfied,thenno problem.
What I meant is that Jio committed/promised to deliver 1Gbps speed minimum as a start,as per their Jio Giga Fiber Broadband Internet launch.
So why not keep up to the promise?

Though You may be the lucky ones who are enjoying the trial period of Jio Giga Fiber(as it is FREE- monthly rental),in that case no issues arises...

Regarding your satisfiability of 40~100Mbps speed. WE HUMANS ARE NEVER SATISFIED DUE TO OUR NATURE .The day you will experience 1Gbps speed,YOU WILL NEVER  REVERT BACK TO THE 40~100Mbps slow and meagre speed of the Broadband internet.

Few years back, 2Mbps was a DECENT and POWERFUL speed we used to cherish through BSNL/MTNL/Tata/Airtel,etc. ISP's.
Now private Cable Broadband companies(ACT,HATHAWAY,ALLIANCE,etc.) has raised the bar of bare minimum to 100Mbps according to decent budget,that won't cost you a fortune.
Such,aspect drove me out from BSNL BB to a loyal customer of ALLIANCE BB.

Jio is all set to revolutonize that...


----------



## billubakra (Jul 9, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> If you are satisfied,thenno problem.
> What I meant is that Jio committed/promised to deliver 1Gbps speed minimum as a start,as per their Jio Giga Fiber Broadband Internet launch.
> So why not keep up to the promise?
> 
> ...



One can't complain when something is free, right? Agree about the speed part. I was happy with my 8mbps plan as higher plans were out of budget. Don't know whether I will be able to afford Jio or not.
Waiting for Jio to fck the shit out of SHITtel.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2018)

I am happy with Excitel. But that's because I had stopped playing MP games. Since pings and stability are still s#!t. So I am more excited for a seemingly happy and good pings, rather than high speeds.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2019)

Vyom said:


> I am happy with Excitel. But that's because I had stopped playing MP games. Since pings and stability are still s#!t. So I am more excited for a seemingly happy and good pings, rather than high speeds.


Yes, Excitel is good both in speed & consistency.
Toady Jio executives came and were pleading to take the different plans according to my need but I refused and said that I am happy with ACT but will take BSNL 777 plan in future.

They are saying that Jio Fibre delivers 100MBPS without any loss of signal. 
100MBPS until 500 +250 data with FUP @ 1MBPS @ 1.4k
50MBPS until 200 +200GB data with FUP 1MBPS @ 1k
Are they telling the truth because I never used Jio FBB.

But I will go with BSNL if they come at all.
Even ACT, Airtel, BSNL are far more better than JIO BB.
Jio is lynching customers I think.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 11, 2019)

If anything I wouldn't want the broadband market to go the route of telecom, after Jio took over.
Which would mean, after Jio capitalizes the broadband market, everyone increasing the prices.


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 11, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Jio executives came



Some time back, I had to talk to some Airtel guys. All they said were lies. Be careful with these executives, they have targets to reach.


----------



## chimera201 (May 14, 2020)

What a flop JioFiber is

*www.bloombergquint.com/business/re...-base-drops-for-the-first-time-in-five-months


----------



## billubakra (May 14, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> What a flop JioFiber is
> 
> *www.bloombergquint.com/business/re...-base-drops-for-the-first-time-in-five-months
> View attachment 19048


Their pricing sucked. Plus one cannot trust them after they lied about the "free calls for life" thing


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 21, 2020)

It is much better to stick with local Cable Broadband as ACT,Meghbela,Hathway,Alliance,etc....to name a few.
JiO ultimately suckssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2020)

Personally, have heard nothing but sub-satisfactory feedback from Jio. Their service apparently, is just not reliable enough. Going the route of their mobile service where we rarely ever get "true" 4g speeds. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 10, 2020)

Friends, how is the service of Jio Gigafiber in Kolkata? Is it worth taking their connection?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2020)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Friends, how is the service of Jio Gigafiber in Kolkata? Is it worth taking their connection?


@topgear @kg11sgbg  Isn't alliance network available in your area? No matter what you will never get truly unlimited plans from major ISPs like airtel,jio,bsnl.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2020)

Alliance is better than Siti network which I had before but some corporate VPNs won't work with Alliance like Wipro which works fine with Jio and Siti though. Siti sucks in online gaming and torrents .. actually siti gets it's bandwidth from airtel.

Jio Gigafiber is very good and can be considered as an alternative to Alliance. Alliance is also offering optical fiber cables now.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 12, 2020)

Unfortunately Alliance seems not interested to provide a new connection, Jio Gigafiber is not available in my area. I stay near Shyambazar 5 point crossing in north Kolkata, one of the busiest areas in north Kolkata, dont know why they are not available in my area.

Even Airtel is not available in my area. 

I am looking for a reliable high speed broadband connection for work from home purpose. Any suggestions?

I had BSNL for 7 years, but my connection went off the day the lockdown started, i.e. 24th march. I raised numerous complaints via phone, visiting tge exchange, on twitter handle but no one seems interested to resolve my issue. I even visited the exchange multiple times to surrender my connection but since AOTR was not there, my purpose was not solved. Now I am paying bills for 3 months without service. The only thing I did was reducing the rental to minimum. I am really frustrated and pissed off. Doing work from home using the unreliable mobile hotspots. It has numerous problems of speed and reliability in team meetings using MS teams and Skype.

What should be done?


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2020)

For BSNL raise complaint on PG Portal :
*pgportal.gov.in/
For Other BB connection contact local cable operator. 

You can also try here :
*meghbelabroadband.com/


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 1, 2021)

@topgear , Friend I want to move in from Alliance Fiber BB to Jio GigaFiber BB connection.
Is it that worth?
Also how reliable is JiO Fiber connection? I mean Customer Care and others? Alliance BB has an IMPECCABLE Customer Care Service record.
Jio giga fiber wires are present already in my neighbourhood,besides two poles just outside the compound wall of my house.

@whitestar_999 , what are your suggestions,Friend in this regard?
Can Jio be trusted?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> @topgear , Friend I want to move in from Alliance Fiber BB to Jio GigaFiber BB connection.
> Is it that worth?
> Also how reliable is JiO Fiber connection? I mean Customer Care and others? Alliance BB has an IMPECCABLE Customer Care Service record.
> Jio giga fiber wires are present already in my neighbourhood,besides two poles just outside the compound wall of my house.
> ...


Earlier this year got jio fiber. Not one downtime yet and speed is perfectly at 100 Mbps(the plan I use). Definitely worth getting. Haven't had to contact customer care yet but they should do the job fine.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 1, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> Earlier this year got jio fiber. Not one downtime yet and speed is perfectly at 100 Mbps(the plan I use). Definitely worth getting. Haven't had to contact customer care yet but they should do the job fine.


I want to go with the Rs.999/- plan per month,where I want to get the OTT services and also free telephone service(Pun intended!!! Nothing is free in this world).


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 1, 2021)

@kg11sgbg what is OTT services?


----------



## chimera201 (May 1, 2021)

Last time I had the trial of JioFiber, pings were bad, fastly based cdn sites were slow to load, and most of the router settings are controlled by Jio.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 1, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> @kg11sgbg what is OTT services?


*O*ver *T*he *T*op-Streaming services.
Such as: Amazon Prime,Addatimes,Hoichoi,Netflix,Hungama,Zee5,.......


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 1, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> Last time I had the trial of JioFiber, pings were bad, fastly based cdn sites were slow to load, and most of the router settings are controlled by Jio.


No ultimately I have abandoned the plan of switching over to Jio GigaFiber.
I am and shall be with ALLIANCE.

They already phoned me thrice,BUT NEVER EVER NAGGED ABOUT STAYING WITH THEIR SERVICE, only wanted to know *once* why I had chosen to opt out of their ISP service. That too with an air of politeness and cordiality.
In fact they told me to leave out of their service IF I WISH,again that too with a tone of humbleness and a voice of regret.

CUSTOMER CARE  of ALLIANCE BROADBAND ->> SALUTATIONS + THUMBS UP. They really deserve it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar_999 , what are your suggestions,Friend in this regard?


Also one more thing for future reference, no jio plan is truly unlimited(I believe it is 3.3TB per month beyond which speed will be reduced same as airtel).


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 1, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Also one more thing for future reference, no jio plan is truly unlimited(I believe it is 3.3TB per month beyond which speed will be reduced same as airtel).


Actually no ISP truly provides UNLIMITED BB network...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually no ISP truly provides UNLIMITED BB network...


Not exactly true, small cable ISPs do kind of give unlimited if you have good understanding with them(& other people in your locality don't use net that heavily). Also Excitel gives 5TB per month.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 2, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not exactly true, small cable ISPs do kind of give unlimited if you have good understanding with them(& other people in your locality don't use net that heavily). Also Excitel gives 5TB per month.


Look *technically speaking* Excitel gives 5TB(WHICH IS FULLY CONSUMED BY VERY FEW PERSONS IN THE WORLD PER MONTH),but again not fully unlimited in true sense(*technically speaking* again).
Yes ALLIANCE really provides TRULY UNLIMITED again a *misnomer *for t*echnically speaking*.
I AM FULLY SATISFIED.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 2, 2021)

How is the interruption with jio finer? And how is there service to fix it? there is some problem every 1-2 week with my isp (sometimes cable breaks, sometimes there provider is not working) and am looking for something with least interruptions. I also have Airtel here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 2, 2021)

Today just a few minutes ago,JiO called me up for their GigaFiber  connection. But I told them to postpone it for few days,to which they readily agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 2, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not exactly true, small cable ISPs do kind of give unlimited if you have good understanding with them(& other people in your locality don't use net that heavily). Also Excitel gives 5TB per month.





kg11sgbg said:


> Look *technically speaking* Excitel gives 5TB(WHICH IS FULLY CONSUMED BY VERY FEW PERSONS IN THE WORLD PER MONTH),but again not fully unlimited in true sense(*technically speaking* again).
> Yes ALLIANCE really provides TRULY UNLIMITED again a *misnomer *for t*echnically speaking*.
> I AM FULLY SATISFIED.



but Excitel FAQ says no FUP


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Look *technically speaking* Excitel gives 5TB(WHICH IS FULLY *CONSUMED BY VERY FEW PERSONS IN THE WORLD PER MONTH*),but again not fully unlimited in true sense(*technically speaking* again).
> Yes ALLIANCE really provides TRULY UNLIMITED again a *misnomer *for t*echnically speaking*.
> I AM FULLY SATISFIED.


Not as rare as you believe friend


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> but Excitel FAQ says no FUP
> 
> View attachment 20204


It is there as confirmed by users online, 5TB is the limit beyond which you get a notice with temporary suspension & if after that you still use heavily & cross 6-7TB then immediate account termination.

*www.excitel.com/offer-tnc-delhi/


As per excitel, an account consuming more than 5TB per month comes under the definition of "commercial use or special or enterprise plans".


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 3, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is there as confirmed by users online, 5TB is the limit beyond which you get a notice with temporary suspension & if after that you still use heavily & cross 6-7TB then immediate account termination.
> 
> *www.excitel.com/offer-tnc-delhi/View attachment 20206
> *As per excitel, an account consuming more than 5TB per month comes under the definition of "commercial use or special or enterprise plans".*


This is it.
The Logic.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 3, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is there as confirmed by users online, 5TB is the limit beyond which you get a notice with temporary suspension & if after that you still use heavily & cross 6-7TB then immediate account termination.
> 
> *www.excitel.com/offer-tnc-delhi/View attachment 20206
> As per excitel, an account consuming more than 5TB per month comes under the definition of "commercial use or special or enterprise plans".


if it is not mentioned clearly or not mentioned at all, someone should file a case in consumer forum. this is simply cheating.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> if it is not mentioned clearly or not mentioned at all, someone should file a case in consumer forum. this is simply cheating.


I believe one user posted online that there is some clause buried somewhere deep in their site regarding this 5TB limit but yes it definitely is not present on the usual T&C pages on site.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 3, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I believe one user posted online that there is some clause buried somewhere deep in their site regarding this 5TB limit but yes it definitely is not present on the usual T&C pages on site.


unless the judge is in a foul mood, this too will go against them and they will be ordered to put it in a clearly visible place.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> unless the judge is in a foul mood, this too will go against them and they will be ordered to put it in a clearly visible place.


But what about the "commercial use or special or enterprise plans" clause, I mean what if company argues that 99% of their users consume less than 5TB per month(which is also more or less true) so anyone consuming more than that is definitely not a typical user & hence falls under "special use" category.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not as rare as you believe friend
> View attachment 20205


das good shit


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 4, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> But what about the "commercial use or special or enterprise plans" clause, I mean what if company argues that 99% of their users consume less than 5TB per month(which is also more or less true) so anyone consuming more than that is definitely not a typical user & hence falls under "special use" category.



if someone is selling me something, then all TnC should be clearly mentioned like the one I posted from their FAQ. rest all is political argument which will be thrown aside. it should be clearly differentiated like (don't know about present scenario but previously it was there ) BSNL had - Home plans and commercial plans with TnC mentioned for both of them.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> I want to go with the Rs.999/- plan per month,where I want to get the OTT services and also free telephone service(Pun intended!!! Nothing is free in this world).


Just remember the GST is extra so you will pay a bit more than 999/-
I prefer to not have my OTT with ISP so I go for the cheaper plans(and also because there is another fiber line already)


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 4, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> Just remember the GST is extra so you will pay a bit more than 999/-
> I prefer to not have my OTT with ISP so I go for the cheaper plans(and also because there is another fiber line already)


Very true views...
And cost comes as Rs.999.00 + 18%GST.
But,Friend how do you prefer the OTT channels,other than ISP???


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 27, 2021)

JIO sales person has started nagging me about connection of JIO Fiber network.
They are telling me that if I give them consent,then within 1 day all installation work will be done. AND I CAN USE THIS JIO FIBER FOR 1 MONTH FREE COMPLETELY!!!
Thereafter,I , can cancel their service,and have my *deposit money* back.

@whitestar_999  , @vidhubhushan , @Nerevarine , @thetechfreak  and other Friends,what are your views/suggestions/opinion about this offer?
Shall I ditch "ALLIANCE BB" and go for "JIO Fiber"?
Or is it better to remain what it is?


----------



## jackal_79 (May 27, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> JIO sales person has started nagging me about connection of JIO Fiber network.
> They are telling me that if I give them consent,then within 1 day all installation work will be done. AND I CAN USE THIS JIO FIBER FOR 1 MONTH FREE COMPLETELY!!!
> Thereafter,I , can cancel their service,and have my *deposit money* back.
> 
> ...


This looks like a tactic by salesperson to achieve his monthly order booking or installation target. Probably customer churn is not part of his profile so he says you can cancel after 1 month

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 27, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> JIO sales person has started nagging me about connection of JIO Fiber network.
> They are telling me that if I give them consent,then within 1 day all installation work will be done. AND I CAN USE THIS JIO FIBER FOR 1 MONTH FREE COMPLETELY!!!
> Thereafter,I , can cancel their service,and have my *deposit money* back.
> 
> ...



cancelling and getting refund will be a herculean task. there are some people on twitter telling Jio does not acknowledge the request and keeps sending sms to choose a plan. even if they cancel it, refunds are always delayed thanks to the stupid policy of 60 days of TRAI which telcos abuse.

regarding Jio performance, i have no personal experience but as per the experiences of others, i am told it is generally ok. speeds are less than promised compared to Airtel where i and many others almost always get more than the plan speed. as per experiences of some, down time differs from area to area. so its better check in your area if you can.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 27, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> This looks like a tactic by salesperson to achieve his monthly order booking or installation target. Probably customer churn is not part of his profile so he says you can cancel after 1 month
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


this is not a new thing. long back someone told me some freshers working on contract in a private bank asked their family members to get an account open and close it after some time. they offered to compensate for the penalty charged by the bank as they still saved some amount.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 27, 2021)

Overall how is the CC(Customer Care) of Jio?
*As CC of ALLIANCE is completely outstanding.According to my own user experience.*


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 27, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Overall how is the CC(Customer Care) of Jio?
> *As CC of ALLIANCE is completely outstanding.According to my own user experience.*


from what i have heard, it is not outstanding but then most of the big players are like that


----------



## jackal_79 (May 27, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Overall how is the CC(Customer Care) of Jio?
> *As CC of ALLIANCE is completely outstanding.According to my own user experience.*


Think of what's the benefit you will get by changing to jio. If you are already having a good experience with your existing isp and thinking of change only because of money, and the money also not much different then don't change. Also try to find out what's the jio experience for other users in your area. You cannot find out isp performance through internet. It varies according to area. I am using bsnl ftth close to 4 years with less than 10 down times. Many have not been so lucky.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 27, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Think of what's the benefit you will get by changing to jio. If you are already having a good experience with your existing isp and thinking of change only because of money, and the money also not much different then don't change. Also try to find out what's the jio experience for other users in your area. You cannot find out isp performance through internet. It varies according to area. I am using bsnl ftth close to 4 years with less than 10 down times. Many have not been so lucky.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


that must be a world record for BSNL


----------



## jackal_79 (May 27, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> that must be a world record for BSNL


Yeah but like I said the experience will vary area to area.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 27, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Yeah but like I said the experience will vary area to area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


i know. when i asked about BSNL bb performance, someone said - it is the best when it works (jab chalta hai tab is se badhiya koi nahin). the very next day i was in BSNL office. someone asked about BB. the person there replied - its there on the wall. go check it. (deewar pe laga hai. padh leejiye).


----------

